Ask HN: What are the best books, articles, papers on crypto and cryptography? - p33p
======
probinso
"The code book" is a good introduction to history and basics

"Elliptic Curves: Number Theory and Cryptography" is a great, and detailed,
text for understanding ECC

[https://www.cwu.edu/math/kryptos](https://www.cwu.edu/math/kryptos) <\--
competition

[https://cryptopals.com/](https://cryptopals.com/) <\-- Awesome resource for
getting started with crypt-analysis solutions

------
ecesena
What's crypto vs cryptography? Also, do you want... learn theory, learn
practice, learn implementation...? Any specific focus?

~~~
p33p
I suppose more so crypto currency value cryptography. If you have references
for all mentioned,that would be great.

------
gjvc
[http://cacr.uwaterloo.ca/hac/](http://cacr.uwaterloo.ca/hac/)

